# Onan Generator



## JED 85 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi All: We are Rookies at Rv ing but are loving it so far....have 2005 35' gas bounder longest trip from Alabama to Orlando and now up to Maine....My question is about the generator stopping on turns in traffic, will start up gain in few minutes etc etc..on straight road will stay going fine....is this float/carburetor problem???....oil is full and clean....any advice will be well taken as we are rookies...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 6, 2006)

Re: Onan Generator

Hey! Welcome to the forum, JED.  The generator in my MH will stop when the main tank gets down to 1/4 full.  You could be having problems with whatever mechanism handles that.  Just a guess, because you said it happens on turns, so maybe the fuel sending unit fluctuates enough to trigger the shut off event.


----------



## JED 85 (Aug 6, 2006)

Re: Onan Generator

Yes, I have heard that from someone else but it happened the other day with a full tank...maybe a float or something like that in carbureator...????  Thanks for the reply..we love the lifestyle...meeting great folks,....


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2006)

Re: Onan Generator

Does the 2005 even have a carb or is it injected?  Think I would take it to a Onan dealer since it should be still under warrenty. I would suppect something in the low oil cutt off system.


----------



## tthunder32 (Aug 9, 2006)

RE: Onan Generator

Hello all, We too, are new to rving. We have an older motorhome. An '83 Winnabego. It has an Onan 6.5 in it and we just found out that the rotor is shot. It has a hole in it. Previous owner tried to start it to hard and burnt it up. First question, Can just this part(the rotor) be replaced. Also was told the place we took it to had a 4.0 for sale. Second question, Would our 30' two airconditioner motor home run on that? Thank you for any advice you give.


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Feb 22, 2007)

RE: Onan Generator

Hello All. New to the group. I had that problem with my generator and found that the float level was too low in the carb. Just a thought.


----------



## hertig (Feb 22, 2007)

Re: Onan Generator

It is unlikely that a 4KW generator will run 2 AC at the same time.  If you have a 30 amp RV (generally only 1 AC), you should be able to use a 4KW generator quite comfortably.  If you have 2 or even 3 ACs, the unit is probably a 50 amp RV (which really means 100 amps because there are 2 circuits) and will require more power.  6 to 8 KW seems to be the most common size used, depending on what is installed in the unit (theoretically, it could use up to 11KW).


----------

